# Are DVC "guests" second class citizens?



## teachingmyown (Sep 25, 2008)

My best friend found out this week that her family is being given a stay at Saratoga Springs.  (She and the kids are ecstatic!) So, she called SS to inquire about discounted Disney tickets and the person on the phone told her very plainly and clearly, "I can not even talk to you about the offers we have available.  They are for owners only."  My friend, being very nice, said , "I understand.." and hung up.  Me, on the other hand...I want to know what the deal is.  I've never heard of a guest being denied access to discounted offerings at any of the resorts I've ever exchanged into or sent friends to.  I've even counseled people to check with their resort before purchasing tickets because they often have the best deals.   Of course, I've never been to a Disney resort...

So what gives?  Are the guest/guests at Saratoga Springs really denied the discounts and offers that are available to their "owner/guests"?


----------



## gmarine (Sep 25, 2008)

DVC owners get discount park tickets. I dont see anything wrong with that.


----------



## Idahodude (Sep 25, 2008)

It certainly could have changed over the years (as I'm now a DVC owner), but when I went as a guest of an owner, we got all the perks of the owners.  Unfortunately, DVC owners don't get much of a perk for WDW tickets (at least I don't).  You do get a 10% discount on a year pass at any time.  You can also get a discount on a "length of stay" pass when purchased at the resort on the day of checkin.  But, if you purchase your passes before you come, you get about the same discount without having to be a DVC member.

Bottom line is, it's hard to get great discounts on WDW.  My best have been found through internet searches (and even then, it's never more than about a 10% discount).

Upon checkin at SSR, your room key will say DVC member at the bottom and you should then be eligible for all DVC discounts during your stay.  They will typically give you a booklet that shows the various discounts available around WDW.  These change from time to time, but typically include 10% off at some the less-visited restaurants around WDW.


----------



## teachingmyown (Sep 25, 2008)

gmarine said:


> DVC owners get discount park tickets. I dont see anything wrong with that.



Didn't mean to imply that there is anything _wrong_ with such a plan, just wanted to make sure my friend was not falling victim to an inexperienced and perhaps ill-informed customer service rep.  This would be an aberration from my other ts experiences, as I stated previously.  I recognize that Disney likes to set itself apart from the rest of the field; I just didn't know whether or not this is one way they do it.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Sep 25, 2008)

599911 said:
			
		

> Upon checking at SSR, your room key will say DVC member at the bottom and you should then be eligible for all DVC discounts during your stay.  They will typically give you a booklet that shows the various discounts available around WDW.  These change from time to time, but typically include 10% off at some the less-visited restaurants around WDW.



As a guest you are eligible for free parking, ability to purchase Disney Dining plan, and various other discounts, with one exception.... discounts on WDW AP tickets. This is a perk for members only.

Dorene


----------



## Carl D (Sep 26, 2008)

It was different when the discounts were on the old "length of stay" passes, but now the discounts only apply for annual passes. That is the reason it's for DVC Members only.
In fact, they are very tight on that. The Member must show proof that anyone receiving the discount lives in the same home as the Member. So, if the Member goes to WDW with their sister, and even stay together at a DVC Resort, only the Member will get the discount.


----------



## janej (Oct 2, 2008)

I think your friend will get most benefits the owners get once they are checked in.  However, the DVC service line is only for owners.  They start the conversation with verifying the account information.  If your friend wants to know the perks in advance, she can ask the owner to print the perks from DVC web site.  She might be able to call SSR and get better response.


----------



## littlestar (Oct 6, 2008)

The only pass discounts DVC members are entitled to are the Annual Pass discount. Disney is VERY strict with the annual pass discount. Only Florida residents and DVC members get a discount on an annual pass. We also get a slight discount on hard ticket events (Halloween party, Merry Christmas Party, etc.) for certain dates. 

When we purchase our discounted DVC annual passes, we *always* have to show our blue DVC membership card and our licenses and the address MUST match the DVC owner address on file. We can't buy the discounted annual passes for our kids because they are now grown and no longer live in our household - so pretty strict rules (even for DVC members). 

The best discount on regular Disney passes that I know of are through  subscribing to Mousesavers.com's newsletter - you get a discount through Undercover Tourist. Some other vendors that I have bought our kids multi day passes through are Mapleleaf tickets, AAA, and Ticketmania. Those vendors include the Florida tax (which I don't think the Disney website does until you get to the very end to purchase).

As far as calling DVC member Services 800 line, only members and II exchangers are allowed to tie up that line. Before DVC stopped the public from calling it, members and II exchangers were having a very hard time getting through because of all the general public calls. A lot of people that were renting off of the DIS boards were constantly calling the line to make sure their reservations hadn't been cancelled - it was a nightmare to get through on the line.


----------



## WelcomeHome (Nov 8, 2008)

*Is an "exchanger" entitled to the "Dining Plan?"*

In cases where you use an exchange through II into a DVC resort, how are you entitled to participate in the "Disney Dining Plan?"

Normally, a DVC member must subscribe to the dining plan in advance through Disney's "member services". If you are not allowed to talk with or make arrangements through "member services" since your reservation is based on an exchange through II, then how do you arrange for the dining plan.

To clarify further, I'm referring to the Disney Dining plan that is $39.95 per per/per day in 2009 which includes 1 table service, 1 counter Service and 1 snack.

Thanks for your replies!

Best wishes,
Dave


----------



## tomandrobin (Nov 8, 2008)

Guests at DVC are treated the same as owners. The only exception is buying discounted annual passes and DVC member shopping discounts at the parks/stores. As a guest, you have access to all the amenities as a DVC member.

Your best park ticket prices can be found at mousesavers.com


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 8, 2008)

I thought annual passes were $100 off for DVC members (not exchangers or guests of owners).


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 8, 2008)

*Sure About That ?*




tomandrobin said:


> Guests at DVC are treated the same as owners. The only exception is buying discounted annual passes and DVC member shopping discounts at the parks/stores. As a guest, you have access to all the amenities as a DVC member.


What about making exchange guests spring for a mandatory "Transportation" nuisance fee that owners & renters don't have to pay ? 

Or is that a figment of my TUG-BBS imagination ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## tomandrobin (Nov 8, 2008)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I thought annual passes were $100 off for DVC members (not exchangers or guests of owners).



Yes and the renewal price makes it an even better deal.


----------



## tomandrobin (Nov 8, 2008)

> What about making exchange guests spring for a mandatory "Transportation" nuisance fee that owners & renters don't have to pay ?



All guests and exchangers have to pay the $95 resort fee.



> Or is that a figment of my TUG-BBS imagination ?



Clever Disney tie in.


----------



## dvc_john (Nov 8, 2008)

tomandrobin said:


> All guests and exchangers have to pay the $95 resort fee.



Not quite.

Guests (staying on a DVC members points or a cash rental) do not pay the $95 resort fee.

Exchangers (to WDW resorts only) do pay the $95 fee.


----------



## Dean (Nov 8, 2008)

The $95 fee is a resort services fee and not related to transportation.  IMO it does cover mostly for things that are, or should be, covered otherwise.  Essentially it goes to pay for the exchange service.  Overall I do not feel that DVC members are treated as second class but there is not as much incentive for Disney to keep them happy as a cash guest who may not return.

It sounds like the OP is referring to a phone call to Member Services, not SSR.  MS is not allowed to talk to a non member who is not an associate, MS was appropriate in not discussing options or anything else with a guest.


----------

